# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  файл обработки для печатных форм кс-2 и кс-3 в 1С 8.3

## IuliiaT

Подскажите, есть ли у кого  файл обработки для печатных форм КС-2 и КС-3 в 1С 8.3? Поделитесь пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Fltr

> Подскажите, есть ли у кого  файл обработки для печатных форм КС-2 и КС-3 в 1С 8.3? Поделитесь пожалуйста!!!


https://infostart.ru/public/518516/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4nCL/4xm7uqt3x

----------


## IuliiaT

Спасибо! Но есть проблема! Это просто печатная форма. Должна появляться сначала таблица, где можно будет присоединить из 1С требования-накладные для внесение в формы списанных материалов и сырья. Помогите разобраться, пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Fltr

> Спасибо! Но есть проблема! Это просто печатная форма. Должна появляться сначала таблица, где можно будет присоединить из 1С требования-накладные для внесение в формы списанных материалов и сырья. Помогите разобраться, пожалуйста!!!


Есть платные, например
https://www.auditprofi-it.ru/ksform_buh/

----------


## IuliiaT

А бесплатно как-то можно получить такую обработку?

----------


## Ruska123

Добрый день
поделитесь ПЖ актуальной печатной формой КС2 и КС3

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день
> поделитесь ПЖ актуальной печатной формой КС2 и КС3


https://infostart.ru/public/1472258/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zAzK/sxCJ2aHt5

----------

Ruska123 (21.04.2022), ZapMos (23.04.2022)

----------


## Ruska123

> https://infostart.ru/public/1472258/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zAzK/sxCJ2aHt5


это для России а надо для Казахстана.
есть таковые?

----------

